# Bricked NC - Looking for flashable recovery files



## schlomie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello,

A friend asked me to help with his bricked NC. It appears to be bricked in that I think /boot is hosed. When powered on it shows 'Read Forever', and then goes to the 'Install Failed' screen, and no futher. I have been able to boot into CWR from sd card, and "install" both custom and stock roms [successfully] only to find that it still will not proceed past the 'Install Failed' screen.

I have tried the 8-interrupted boot method, to no avail; same result.

From my extensive looking for a solution, I have come across two files which will [I hope] restore /boot:

repartition-boot-with-stock.zip
nook-complete-restore-1.0.1.zip

The first zip was hosted on multiupload.com, and well, we all know what happened there.
The second was hosted on etoile-laconnex.com and is no longer available.

Is anyone familiar with these two files and know where I could find them? Or better yet, have a better solution to recover this NC?

UPDATE: I've found nook-complete-restore-1.3.zip (which I assume is a newer version of the one I was looking for.) By itself, it did not improve anything, so I guess what I still really need is the repartition script.


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

I "might" have these files on my PC. I'll have to remote in and check.


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

dont have them on my system anymore. I'll keep my eye out though


----------



## schlomie (Jan 24, 2012)

I appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## TabFreak (Sep 19, 2011)

I have the "repartition-boot-with-stock.zip" .
Link: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14239388/repartition-boot-with-stock.zip

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schlomie (Jan 24, 2012)

AWESOME! Thank you SO MUCH! This did it!


----------



## TabFreak (Sep 19, 2011)

Glad it worked!

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------

